# Advice on final stage, paint is a bit hazy



## The Sheriff (Jul 15, 2008)

The paint on this 2005 Mercedes, is actually very good, with nice gloss. 
But I could see 'light' swirls in sunlight, so I decided to attempt to remove them using my DA , a medium pad and Menzerna final stage polish

The swirls have improved, but unfortunately the colour doesn't 'pop' as much now, it's actually more cloudy now than before (embarrassed face).

See photo attached , the area I polished is where the lamp reflection is, and the area that wasn't touched (where tape was) is arrived - that looks better/glossier/redder!

Thanks


http://imgur.com/egHIW9Y


----------



## bigchunk (Feb 23, 2019)

looks to me like the pad and/or polish may have been too aggressive, use a finishing pad with a finer polish and see if it brings it back.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 2007)

is this after a wipe down you can only really inspect paint properly after wiping down with a panel wipe not IPA as compounds and polishes will have fillers and oils that will stay on the paint so you cant really see it properly.

Wipe down with a panel wipe and inspect it to see if you have indeed removed all the swirls and hazing.


----------



## The Sheriff (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks again for the replies Mark and BigChunk. I tried Scholl s30 with blue Hex logic pad, it's now pretty prefect (for me!)

Also, I saw a tip on Youtube regarding priming the pad,-by covering the entire pad with a thin layer of the polish you are using. I'll be doing this all the time from now on. Before I'd just do a quick spray with whatever detailing spray I had near.

Mark, thanks I'll bear that in mind re. panel wipe, I usually just use IPA & water 50:50 mix.

:thumb:


----------



## v_r_s (Nov 4, 2018)

Just needed refining.

Don't use to much polish. No need to prime a pad by covering it with polish. Just 3_4 pea sizes. After each set clean the pad. And apply around ,3 smaller pea sizes from there on in.


----------



## BruceVolvo (Oct 31, 2016)

v_r_s said:


> Just needed refining.
> 
> Don't use to much polish. No need to prime a pad by covering it with polish. Just 3_4 pea sizes. After each set clean the pad. And apply around ,3 smaller pea sizes from there on in.


I'd agree with not covering the pad, used to do that and pads quickly become saturated/clogged.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 2007)

As for priming the pad don't spray any detailing product on it as the oil in the polish and the water dont mix just do what you're doing by priming it with the polish.


----------

